
Japanese space telescope Hitomi (ASTRO-H) appears to have broken up in orbit - throwaway_yy2Di
https://twitter.com/jointspaceops/status/714103414225960960
======
throwaway_yy2Di
Japan's space agency had earlier reported they had lost contact,

[http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2016/03/27/national/science...](http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2016/03/27/national/science-
health/jaxa-says-communication-link-x-ray-astronomy-satellite-lost/)

